# Welche CPU und RAM für NAS wählen?



## suntrop (10. Januar 2011)

Hoffe die Frage passt hier in das Forum 

Da ich keine Erfahrungswerte habe und auch wenig finden konnte, um es richtige einzuschätzen, frage ich hier nach.

*Wie wähle ich die richtige CPU und RAM-Größe bei einem NAS aus?*

- kleines Firmennetz mit 4-6 Rechnern
- hauptsächlich als File-Server, damit alle an den selben Daten arbeiten können

Ich schwanke zwischen mehreren NAS von Synology.

DS211j: 1,2 GHz und DDR2 128MB
DS211+: 1,6 GHz und DDR3 512MB
DS710+: 1,67 GHz und DDR2 1GB

Ich weiß nicht, ob die 1,2 GHz und 128 MB RAM zu schwach sind. Ich investiere lieber mehr und arbeite dafür flotter. Aber unnötig will ich das Geld auch nicht ausgeben, da ja mit steigender CPU und den enthaltenen mehr Festplatten der Stromverbrauch ebenso steigt.

Eine grobe Einschätzung, was die subjektive Performance angeht, würde mir schon genügen.

Danke und Grüße
- suntrop


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe zuhause die DS109 mit grob 30-60MByte Datendurchsatz auf GBit-LAN. Und da hat Syno mit den neuen Modellen kräftig nachgelegt. Die J-Modelle sind von Natur aus schwachbrüstiger, was sich aber eher in Berechnungen widerspiegelt, zB php-Nutzung, Indexing von Medien etc. - in diesem Fall sicherlich auch in der Performance des RAID1 - ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass Du deswegen eine 2-Plattenversion kaufen willst. Mit der DS211+ wirst Du -davon gehe ich aus- alles richtig machen.

Die Benchmarks auf der Syno-Seite sind recht ok, meine DS109 liegt nur ~10% unter dem angegebenen Bench-Wert, was man uU auf den Verzicht von Big Frames schieben könnte und Einsatz im Netz - anstatt direktem Anschluß an einen Rechner(wie es auch im Kleingedruckten steht).

mfg chmee


----------



## suntrop (10. Januar 2011)

Danke.
Die 109er Modelle habe ich mir weniger angesehen. Ich will mindestens zwei Platten. Entweder für ein RAID oder als einfache Back-up-Platte. Wobei ich bei einem RAID eher auf die 710+ zurückgreifen werde.
Wichtig ist mir nur, dass ich keine Geschwindigkeisteinbußen hinnehmen muss, weil die CPU zu langsam ist oder das RAM voll.


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2011)

Da Fileserver (in der Regel) wenig zu rechnen haben und damit auch wenig im Speicher halten müssen, ist dies somit zweitrangig. Nun, die Benches im Link hast Du gesehen, oder? Wenn ein Soft-RAID läuft, hat die CPU die RAID-Verwaltung/Verarbeitung zu tun, das zeigt sich auch im Bench.

Link zum Benchmark - http://www.synology.com/deu/products/2bay_perf.php

Die primäre Frage bleibt aber, um was für Daten es sich handelt. Ist es Bürokrams (Word,Excel,PDFs - Kleinstzeugs) dann ist es unerheblich, ob 211 oder 710. Sogar ein Server/Clientsystem einer Datenbank sollte bei 4-6 Personen kein Problem sein. Der Netbench im Link zeigt nur einen geringfügigen Vorteil für eine 710 (bei 4-6 Personen). 

mfg chmee


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (12. Januar 2011)

Hey,

warum baust du dir keinen eigenen Server zum NAS zusammen?
Dann hättest du mehr Möglichkeiten, den NAS an LDAP o.ä. anzubinden bzw weitere Services zu installieren.

mfg
bo


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2011)

Diese Frage hab ich mir vor dem Kauf einer Syno-NAS auch gestellt, die nächste Frage war aber "Wozu".. Möglich sind weitere Services, dazu gesellen sich aber auch mehr Verwaltungsaufwand, Aktualisierungsgewurschtel, sehr wahrscheinlich ein größeres Gehäuse und höherer Stromverbrauch. Zu den anderen Mitbewerbern kann ich nichts sagen, aber ich bin mit der Syno Hier zuhause sehr zufrieden (hab eine DS109 auch in einem Büro(3 Personen) installiert und es kommen keine Beschwerden) Die Auswahl an ipkg-Paketen ist auch nicht so klein (Stichwort ipkg openldap). Mir war lediglich ein sauber funktionierender SMB/CIFS-Service wichtig, fertig, das geht..

mfg chmee


----------



## suntrop (12. Januar 2011)

Ich bin in Sachen Hardware und Netzwerktechnik nicht so bewandert und bin daher auch froh, Fertigsysteme zu kaufen. Alles andere würde sonst nur mehr meiner Zeit kosten und weniger gut werden - da bin ich ganz sicher


----------

